# My Obsession



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

My squeaky ball is my obsession <3 









Humans throw it up high in the sky. All of a sudden, i turn into an air dog, chasing it to wherever it goes! I will be speeding after it even if it meant that it was going to the end of the world. Nothing can distract me or stop me! I am determine and take whatever I want to do seriously in order to reach my goal









I catch and retrieve it; back to the human I go, wanting another chase! This game can go forever until the human gets tired! 
My world isn't complete without my squeaky ball
My squeaky ball is my obsession! Period.









Care to share yours?









Paws,
Snowy

Ps. I had a little photo-shoot yesterday aiming to get some pictures of snowy carrying his obsession  what are your Havs obsessed with?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are adorable pictures, Snowy! Blue is my favorite color, too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Snowy is adorable and I love his name. My BFF has a Westie and his name is Snowy, too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awwwww that picture is utterly and undeniably adorable! Mine is obsessed with a ratty old snuggle bear, and happens to be afraid of balls (i have no idea where this phobia originated)

But that sure is a caption-esque picture if I ever saw one! 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sir Winston is obsessed with getting me away from the computer


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Snowy in blue, he is such a handsome rascal!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love those photos and think one should be in our book of Havs & Their Friends. What say you?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE Snowy and Crystal!! Where are her photos????? Such personality coming out of Snowy's photos! They definitely belong in the book of Havs and Friends!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I LOVE Snowy and Crystal!! Where are her photos????? Such personality coming out of Snowy's photos! They definitely belong in the book of Havs and Friends!


Me too, but get one of Crystal too....they are great


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone ^_^



irnfit said:


> Snowy is adorable and I love his name. My BFF has a Westie and his name is Snowy, too.


The name sure fits a white furry/fluffy friend  
Nothing came into my mind when it was time to name Snowy (not even the name Snowy itself LOL) until one day while I was speaking to my friend on the phone about the snowy area that I was about to visit while looking at my puppy. At that second, I found the name Snowy so fitting. He was bouncing like a bunny and looked like a snow-ball 



Thumperlove said:


> Awwwww that picture is utterly and undeniably adorable! Mine is obsessed with a ratty old snuggle bear, and happens to be afraid of balls (i have no idea where this phobia originated)
> 
> But that sure is a caption-esque picture if I ever saw one!
> 
> Kara


awwwh Kara - your little one sounds soooooo sweet <3 I could just picture her with a snuggle bear



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sir Winston is obsessed with getting me away from the computer


haha I sure know what you mean. My two don't like it when I sit in front of the PC or TV or anything that takes my attention for too long. They have their tricks in distracting me.



pjewel said:


> I love those photos and think one should be in our book of Havs & Their Friends. What say you?





motherslittlehelper said:


> I LOVE Snowy and Crystal!! Where are her photos????? Such personality coming out of Snowy's photos! They definitely belong in the book of Havs and Friends!





Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Me too, but get one of Crystal too....they are great


awwh guys! I haven't actually looked into the book thread yet, I read the title, so I was assuming that it is a book for havanese fluffs. Maybe I should read through the thread and see if Havanese friends can join  Of course, Snowy & Crystal don't mind joining their Hav pals.

Yes, these two of mine are such characters. They are keeping me busy all the time! You asked about where is Crystal photos from that day???? Oh my! Don't get me started with this girl's sneaky acts. My plan was just to get 1 good picture of Snowy I had in mind to create a siggie (I already have a picture of Crystal for that siggie). I snapped these 4 shots (first is what I liked best, but in order to get it, you gotta snap few 'bloopers' ) anyways, few second after these 4 photos were taken, this is what happened (note: these 4 pictures were taken in the garden; Crystal was with us playing around and doing her thing as I was snapping the pix):

The little sneaky sister is so inviting; she is there.....on the little bridge (of the pool), she wants to jump in but is just waiting for her brother to get involved in the crime with her. 
She looks at her brother, then down at the water. Brother zooms! is it possible that he will reject that invitation that means the world to him? (all these happen in few seconds)...their mommy ran after them and shouted "NO"!!! all of a sudden, malts lose their sense of hearing; in a split second the two jump TOGETHER and make a HUGE SPLASH!!!!!!!!

mommy isn't happy AT ALL!!!!!! giving them another bath wasn't in that day's agenda! not only one, but TWO malts!!!

"heck! we are in our kiddie pool already, why not go for 2/3 rounds in itl" thought the malts (that is exactly what they did)... mommy isn't happy and started to feel a little frustrated with them.

They get out of the pool...do their crazy "we love being wet" zoomies. At that point, their mommy thinks "why bother! they got themselves wet and messy! stopping them from their zoomies wont make me escape bathing the two and being late for the next plan/appointment that I had".....what happens next? Brother stops after 4 rounds of zoomies to sniff around, while the so called angel continues the zoomies... to increase her mommy's frustration level: she takes another huge splash in the pool without caring whether Snowy joins her or not!!!!!!!!!!! goes for 2 more rounds and then out again for new set of "I love being wet" zoomie....

NO I was not happy with their action! Yes, I was late for my following appointment because I was busy, taking care of bathing, cleaning, drying the little two.

So here is the Crystal who you asked for her photos that day. I only took one picture of her (not planned) not the best photo but I had to snap her action!!!! 









and this is how that day's photo-shoot model ended up looking after his first and only jump (yes, he jumped in the pool with his modeling shirt on)









they were clean afterwards, and I was late for the following appointment.


I will read through that book thread and post a pic of each. Yes I have a good (not wet photo) of Crystal 

Thanks for your words and even thank you for inviting my two monsters to be in the special book. You guys are so kind:hug:
Kat


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

These two sound like so much fun. They're adorable!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Those are two happy Malts!!! I can see you really have trained them to love the water!!! Can't wait for you to get that Hav and see what the 3 of them do!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Hav girl loves balls too!!!!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Those are two happy Malts!!! I can see you really have trained them to love the water!!! Can't wait for you to get that Hav and see what the 3 of them do!!!


Trust me, Flynn, it was Snowy who taught himself AND crystal to love the water (I wish it was me so that I can also train them to control their addiction to jumping in days they are NOT allowed in). This habit all started with Snowy. He is high driven, has prey drive, and is addicted to toys. My younger brother used to leave his toys floating in the water when Snowy was around 1 year old. At that time snowy used to go crazy trying to figure out how to get them when we were in the garden; until one day, and for my SHOCK, he jumped in after the floating ball o.0

When crystal came to live with us, she had similar reaction that snowy had around the pool - not to toys like snowy though, but to snowy himself. Seeing snowy swim used to drive her nuts being out of the pool and not able to reach him as he swam in.

This is how it started with my two. I can just imagine a third monster to join them in lol let's see what personality will he/she carries


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Y


The Laughing Magpie said:


> My Hav girl loves balls too!!!!!


Awwwwh she also has a very pretty color (avater pic) I love it


----------

